# Celestion G12H Heritage



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I go one of these last week, I must say it's really nice. The top end is smoother and the bottom end is bigger and tighter than the Anniversary. I guess it should be for $110 more. 

It didn't work in my Fuchs, too much crunch, but it sounds superb in my Hot Cat. Can't wait for it to actually break in.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

What did you pay fer the sucker? Cost me $320 with tax. Lotta dough, but the tone is awesome.

CT.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> What did you pay fer the sucker? Cost me $320 with tax. Lotta dough, but the tone is awesome.
> 
> CT.


$245 + tax.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Lordy Lord! You should try the scumbacks....They are a tad cheaper not withstanding shipping etc....


----------



## jem7vwh (Feb 2, 2006)

Plugs spam:

I have a G12H30 for trade for a higher wattage speaker...

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jem7vwh said:


> Plugs spam:
> 
> I have a G12H30 for trade for a higher wattage speaker...
> 
> :thanks5qx:


 
Not cool. Keep the spamming to the For Sale forum.

We are talking Heritage here not the Anniversary, two different speakers.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tybone said:


> Lordy Lord! You should try the scumbacks....They are a tad cheaper not withstanding shipping etc....


I've thought about it, but now that I've heard these I'll let L&M worry about shipping and brokerage.


----------



## SQUAREHEAD (Feb 17, 2006)

*So....

I have heard from some folks that the Heritage G12H was brighter than the Anniversary... now you guys are saying it's a tad smoother?
I could use it if it is a touch smoother... I do LOVE old greenbacks, but they are ALL midrange with very little top and bottom whereas the G12H Anniversary speakers have a BIG bottom and a sizzle on top.
I love them, but I would like to get rid of a touch of that sizzle.
My G12H Anniv speakers are well broken in and are "Made in England"

Keith*


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SQUAREHEAD said:


> *So....*
> 
> *I have heard from some folks that the Heritage G12H was brighter than the Anniversary... now you guys are saying it's a tad smoother?*
> *I could use it if it is a touch smoother... I do LOVE old greenbacks, but they are ALL midrange with very little top and bottom whereas the G12H Anniversary speakers have a BIG bottom and a sizzle on top.*
> ...


I don't particularily like the fizz in the top end of the Anniversary. The heritage is definately smoother in the top end and mine is no where near starting to get broke in. The 55hz cone is thicker so it will take quite a bit longer to break in.

I don't know what to tell you, only your ears will be able to make the final decision. Unfortunately it's an expensive experiment.

.02


----------



## SQUAREHEAD (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I don't particularily like the fizz in the top end of the Anniversary. The heritage is definately smoother in the top end and mine is no where near starting to get broke in. The 55hz cone is thicker so it will take quite a bit longer to break in.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you, only your ears will be able to make the final decision. Unfortunately it's an expensive experiment.
> 
> .02



*Where did you guys buy your Heritage speakers?? 
How much? *


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SQUAREHEAD said:


> *Where did you guys buy your Heritage speakers?? *
> *How much? *


 
Long & Mcquade for $245


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

*-->*

I have two G12H's also, in an X pattern
with two V30's, in my Mesa Standard 4x12 cab
They do sound pretty darn good.  

Got mine at L&M also


----------



## SQUAREHEAD (Feb 17, 2006)

bryanjetboy said:


> I have two G12H's also, in an X pattern
> with two V30's, in my Mesa Standard 4x12 cab
> They do sound pretty darn good.
> 
> Got mine at L&M also


*Are these the Heritage G12H's?? *


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hate to pull on this thread a little, but I saw an Eminence Red Fang at L&M for $199.00. AlNiCo magnet.


----------



## SQUAREHEAD (Feb 17, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Hate to pull on this thread a little, but I saw an Eminence Red Fang at L&M for $199.00. AlNiCo magnet.


*Mind your own business!
You're confusing me, Bro! 
This thread is about the Heritage 
G12H speaker!  
Dang Canadians!!
lol...

Keith*


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bought my second one today, got it for $235. $10 cheaper than I though I paid on the first one. L&M is definately $235.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ordered a 3rd one. Love these speakers.


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

I did an A/B comparison with them to a real Pre Rola G12H30 55 hz (102 014 Pulsonic cone) with the USA Celestion rep 17 months ago. They are definitely brighter than a real Pre Rola, but less bright than the Anniversary. They are also louder than a Pre Rola by a good 25%.

When A/B'd to the Pre Rola, it approximated the same mid tone, but only after I turned the treble on the amp completely off. With the PR, you could you use your treble knob. The lows were also higher voiced than the PR as well. 

The Celestion rep (don't choke now!) told me that since they were built to new specs, and not broken in, that he figured playing them 4 hours per nite, 4 nites a week, for four months, at club volume would get them loosened up and broken in. I hope this doesn't scare you guys off of them, but it sure did scare me. 

I'm lucky to play my guitar "at club volume" about 2 hours per week, not 16. By the time I did the math, using the Celestion rep's calculations, they would break in after about 32 months.

I hear the 20 watt doesn't take as long to break in though. Go figure. And the 20 watt models in the 1974X come "pre-aged" from Celestion, but are proprietary to the Marshall 1974X 18 watt combo.

Celestion should probably consider doing that to the Heritage H30...however, YMMV.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Cool info. Still love them though, I have no treble problems with them in any of my amps.

All the amps are dark by nature. Hot Cat, Mini Cat II and 5E3


They will only get sweeter with time, excellent.


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Cool info. Still love them though, I have no treble problems with them in any of my amps.
> 
> All the amps are dark by nature. Hot Cat, Mini Cat II and 5E3


They didn't work in a quad EL 84 or early Plexi amp, that's for sure, as those were the two amps I tried them with...more since then. And the 8 ohm models sound different than the 16's...so there's another anomaly to digest. Weird...maybe they've improved in the last 17 months...they got nice labels, though, huh? Drool


----------

